# HOLY LEAVES



## NorthernWinos (Jun 10, 2007)

Went out this morning to pull off a few more shoots off the grapes....[I do a few at a time because it is so painful for me to thin them] 


Anyway...I found some holes in the new growth on one of the end plants...there were tiny little dark colored insects..L







ked like tiny worms....What are those???


I sprayed with Orchard Spray, the stuff with some Captan and some insecticide....will that take care of them??


I had sprayed with a Copper spray a few times this spring for fungus. I hate to spray insecticide as some of the flower clustersare blooming.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2007)

NW get Scotty's new test equipment and take a good look at them. No way to tell from your description. If you only saw a few, I wouldn't worry much about it. I doubt if they have rached the spray threshhold for damage(IPM-Integrated Pest Management). The spray you used should have taken care of them- use sparingly if at all during bloom. I don't spray at all during any bloom with anything containing insecticide. The fruit tree spray contains carbaryl(Sevin) and is very toxic to bees. The label says not to use during bloom. 


Just keep an eye on them and make sure the insect doesn't get out of control. If they get too thic- then spray.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are some photos of the leaves...too windy for good shots...











The little critter is on one of the veins At the top of one photo and on the edge of the shade in the photo with the thumb....little critter...I should take out a magnifying glass and get a better look.


So far it is just happening to a couple plants....


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2007)

Too hard to see what is is. It should get killed from the Sevin(fruit spray). If the damage doesn't get severe try to hand squish them as you find them until after bloom- then spray again. The grapes produce too many leaves - you are removing some anyway. I can see copper residue so you are covering the undersides of the leaves too-which is good.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2007)

NW, 
One possibility for the critter responsible would be the Steely Beetle larvae- AKA- Grape Flea Beetle Larvae. Here is a picture of a leaf from last years "Vinewatch" from the Vermont Cold Climate Grape site. Also a link to the newsletter it was in. You might find the site interesting also.














This damage is from the larvae and is severe from only a couple. The adults feed on the unopened buds.


http://pss.uvm.edu/grape/newsletters/2006/VinewatchJune162006.pdf


The site:
http://pss.uvm.edu/grape/


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, my goodness!!! Lacy leaves. Hope you get'em.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Appleman...that looks exactly like the little bugger.....


That is a good WebSite...I put it in My Favorites and will gather much information on grapes from there.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 13, 2007)

NW, and everyone here is another all purpose bug site. It's just fun to look through !!! 
Great Pictures.


http://bugguide.net/node/view/15740


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------

